# Anyone give up on watering and irrigation?



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I like a green lawn more than most of the general population but it just seems like fighting an uphill battle.

#1 It is expensive with city water

#2 I don't think I've seen many irrigation installations where the coverage is totally even. Seems to always be brown/less green areas, splotches, etc. (especially when it gets really dry in summer) unless you overwater the crap out of everything to make it even which leads back to #1.

#3 Not sure it really looks that great when abutting another lawn. Without a definite border like a fence or mulch bed, the transition from yard to yard looks kind of crappy.

So I'm thinking of giving up on trying to water this season and see how it goes. Really not sure if I will but it's got me thinking.

Thoughts?


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I know the feeling brother. We went 1 year with one good rain 2 years ago and it sucked. It was super discouraging to say the least. Last year wasn't much better but I made it work. Hang in there. This spring has started off great so we'll see what happens.


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

I would recommend looking into wetting agents like Hyderetain, Revolution, or something similar before giving up entirely. There are quite a few threads on here discussing them.


----------

